# Took antler handles off



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

well they had some flaws. I remember going to @robert flynt place and him telling me he was taking some handles off because they were not good enough. I remember asking myself if this guy was crazy. But anyway since I am better than him I figured I would take my antler off of this and start over with these. Not finished but the 2 hours of hand sanding on this handle is over. (Maybe).

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2016)

That steel looks like galvanized. I still like the antler handles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> That steel looks like galvanized. I still like the antler handles.


They had some mess ups but I plan to make more with antler.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2016)

Tony - Thats a damn fine looking knife! I love the wood and the stonewash is fantastic. What caused the dark line in the middle? A Hamon line? 
The plunge line is very well done. If I were going to make any changes it would be to pull then scales back from the plunge line. 
Thats a good looking knife!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2016)

Just saw the knife with the Antler scales on and got the answer to my question. Well done


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tony - Thats a damn fine looking knife! I love the wood and the stonewash is fantastic. What caused the dark line in the middle? A Hamon line?
> The plunge line is very well done. If I were going to make any changes it would be to pull then scales back from the plunge line.
> Thats a good looking knife!


I wanted to pull the scales back but was trying to show all of the wood I could. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Now that looks sweeeeeeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Now that looks sweeeeeeeet!


That's cause I'm the man JACK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


I don't even know what that is


----------

